# Cast Iron Cooking



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

So i've spent way too much time and money on the Rice Cooker and Tea Threads, etc.

But I haven't seen one on Cast Iron yet and I have almost totally switched my cooking to cast iron over the last 2 years. I think it cooks better, is way cheaper and lasts forever. Once you get used to it and get it well seasoned I think it is more non-stick and easier to clean than Teflon and doesn't scratch or have the toxicity concerns of non-stick cookware.

This website had some good recipes and care instructions:
http://www.derekoncastiron.com/2008/10/care-of-cast-iron-cookware.html

I use a bamboo wok brush 
to clean my 3 pans 


 (actually I have the 10.25" and 6" but i couldn't find it on link maker) I wish I had gotten the 12" instead of the 10" though

I even dumped my gas grill for this awesome cast iron charcoal grill: 


Lodge products are high quality, made in America, pre-seasoned and reasonably priced, I've been very impressed.

 I sound like a salesman...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

DH & I love our cast iron grill pan. sear a couple steaks on it over the stove, then toss the whole shebang in the oven @500* for 2 minutes, flip steak for another 2 minutes in the oven and BOOM! beautiful steak.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Great thread! I LOVE your cast iron charcoal grill, by the way.

I use cast iron on my new (wonderful) induction range. Sometimes, I put a paper towel or newspaper under the pans when I use them so that I won't scratch the glass surface. (The first time I cooked with paper towels under the skillet (when I fried mushrooms), the paper towel was somewhat brown after I finished. I think the lesson to be learned there is that I don't have to use super high heat to keep the temperature where I want it when frying. I fry seldom enough that I had forgotten that.) 

I have three skillets, a grill pan, and a 14-inch cast iron pizza griddle. It is great on the stovetop and in the oven. I'm sure it would work well on our gas grill, too.  I also use my enameled cast iron Dutch oven (Tramontina), but that's a slightly different "animal" than your cookware.

I like your bamboo wok brush. I'll have to find one of those (probably on Amazon).

Thanks for the link in your original post. Looks interesting.

Cindy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I also use my enameled cast iron Dutch oven (Tramontina), but that's a slightly different "animal" than your cookware.


I have the Tramontina too. It was a great price and Cooks Illustrated rated it as high as the Le Creuset which was way more expensive. (http://www.cooksillustrated.com/equipment/overview.asp?docid=10622)

I haven't used it a whole lot as most of my cooking seems to be skillet cooking. I need to make some chili soon

I liked this recipe on how to cook an omelet on cast-iron, but it was a little long to copy:
http://www.derekoncastiron.com/2011/08/recipe-cast-iron-skillet-omelet.html

His aside on Teflon was interesting though...
"For many, the idea of cooking an omelet in a cast iron skillet is overwhelming.

That's why Teflon was invented, right? (wrong).

Sidebar: Teflon was actually invented to help lubricate the insides of nuclear weapons. But the cold war dragged on for 43 frickin' years without the thrill of all-out nuclear war... and those nuclear warheads just didn't get used up at the revenue-producing rate the marketing team had predicted. No wonder DuPont diversified into cookware. Unfortunately, Teflon emits PFOA at stovetop cooking temperatures. PFOA is a known carcinogen. When building components for nuclear weapons, emitting cancer-causing chemicals at stovetop temperatures is not particularly problematic. When building cookware, however, it is problematic. I encourage you to check out my Ignite Boulder presentation for more info on this topic.

I believe it is imperative that you learn to cook omelets on cast iron cookware. Your family is counting on you! Fortunately, it's really easy.

For starters, just about any old (or new) cast iron skillet will work. If your skillet has some rudimentary seasoning and a good coating of oil, things will turn out great. Of course, the more well-seasoned your cast iron is, the easier a time you'll have of it."


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Chad Winters said:


> So i've spent way too much time and money on the Rice Cooker and Tea Threads, etc.
> 
> But I haven't seen one on Cast Iron yet and I have almost totally switched my cooking to cast iron over the last 2 years. I think it cooks better, is way cheaper and lasts forever. Once you get used to it and get it well seasoned I think it is more non-stick and easier to clean than Teflon and doesn't scratch or have the toxicity concerns of non-stick cookware.
> 
> ...


Hello, I will join in your thread. I don't use cast iron much (weight issue) but I also don't use teflon. I use mostly stainless steel. Now that being said I own a bunch of cast iron including my great grandmother's dutch oven.
Now I do use my cast iron stove top grill quite a bit. Though thing to remember is if you rinse it, be sure and put it on the stove over a fire to dry. Oh and corn bread only turns out right in a cast iron skillet.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I mostly use cast iron or stainless steel cookpots and pans. I have never felt comfortable with Teflon, ever since learning about the toxicity in highschool chemistry class. I used to have a single Teflon pan for omelettes, pancakes and the like, but now I use a non-stick pan that does not use Teflon for those. I got it from a catalog a while back - no idea what it's called.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've had a cast iron griddle for a while now, and never gotten around to using it. This thread has encouraged me to change that.

Incidentally, do you know that the only proper kind of wok is a cast iron one? Non-stick ... pshaw! They don't distribute the heat nearly well enough for proper fast stir-frying.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Most important accessory: bacon grease!  

(I have memories of my mother always pouring off the grease into a can whenever she cooked bacon, then using a (congealed) spoonful or two of that when frying almost anything in that big old cast iron skillet.)


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm sticking to olive oil or butter


A quick recipe I liked:
Braised Chicken with Potatoes, Olives, and Lemon

* 



Chicken thighs, one of the moister cuts, cook with the potatoes in stock on the stove and then finish in the oven. The cooking liquid, along with garlic, olives, and lemon, turns into a pan sauce.
·        Prep Time 10 minutes
·        Total Time 40 minutes
·        Yield Serves 4
Ingredients

* 2 1/4 pounds bone-in, skin-on chicken thighs
* Coarse salt
* 1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil
* 1 1/4 cups chicken stock
* 12 ounces baby fingerling potatoes or halved small potatoes
* 5 garlic cloves, smashed and peeled
* 1/2 cup green olives, such as Cerignola, pitted if desired
* 1 small lemon, washed well, cut into wedges
* 6 thyme sprigs
* 1 teaspoon cornstarch

Directions
1.    Preheat oven to 450 degrees. Season chicken with salt. Heat a large, heavy ovenproof skillet (preferably cast iron) over medium-high heat. Swirl in oil. Cook chicken, skin side down, until browned, about 5 minutes. Flip chicken, and push to side of skillet. Add 1 cup stock and 1/2 teaspoon salt. Add potatoes to liquid. Bring to a boil. Add garlic, olives, lemon wedges, and thyme to liquid. Return to a boil.
2.    Transfer skillet to oven. Roast, stirring potatoes halfway through, until potatoes are tender and chicken is cooked through, about 30 minutes.
3.    Return skillet to stove. Mix cornstarch with remaining 1/4 cup stock, and stir into pan. Bring to a boil to thicken sauce. Serve immediately.


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for a cool thread.

I use an old Griswold.  Number 8, I think, for EVERYTHING!  I got the skillet and matching lid on ebay a long time ago.  It weighs a ton.  Oven, stovetop, it doesn't matter......

When I first got it, I soaked in in Coca-Cola in the sink overnight.  Never use soap on it at all.  It will last forever.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I've heard the Griswolds are great with a smoother surface than Lodge's, but they aren't in business any more


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

Chad Winters said:


> I've heard the Griswolds are great with a smoother surface than Lodge's, but they aren't in business any more


Dude. This skillet is older than you and me put together. It's way cool.


----------



## JRWoodward (Apr 26, 2011)

I've gotten rid of everything like T-fal, and anything with a coating, like Teflon. They just don't hold up. The coating flakes off, and often does so when your cooking, which means it get into the food. Not safe. Aluminum is OK, but it dents and does weird things when you cook something with vinegar or tomatoes (anything acid). I have purges my kitchen of such things and now use steel, cast iron (my fave) and some enamel, for things like rice and pasta. (Enamel doesn't flake or wear off if you're careful.)

PS -- Cracker Barrel brand is Lodge with a Cracker Barrel logo. I mention this because at one time Lodge was hard to find at a good price in my town, and Cracker Barrel was cheaper. Remember always to exit Cracker Barrel through the gift shop!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't know that about Cracker Barrel, will have to check that out and see how they compare to Amazon.

This is a great accessory to prevent hand burns:


an oven mitt handle cover, I only have one and need to buy like 3 more and just leave them on....


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I got those same handle covers. Love them.

I have 3 lodge logic cast iron pans. A flat griddle to make my homemade corn tortillas and indian chapatis on, a 10 inch fry pan and a 3 quart with lid. Other pans I have are stainless steel. I use those for making rice and noodles.

They are heavy yes, but I am a messy cook and I abuse these things. I think grandmas would wince at how badly I treat them. I even use soap on them sometimes. GASP. 

Natural soap and only when someone forgot to scrape the stuff off right away. Some of the coating isn't totally even anymore, especially on the flat pan, but its nothing a nice baking at high heat in the oven can't cure. I think on this pan its because I use it mostly for flat breads at high heat. So the middle keeps getting cooked off, but when I make meats or other stuff on it, it keeps building up on the sides. Once the weather gets cooler and I can open the windows, I will throw them all in the oven at high heat and cook all the stuff off. Then start again I guess.

I don't have to yell at hubby when he starts cutting something in the pan, or hacks at it with a stainless utensil.

I keep mine stacked always on one of the back burners. I use them every day anyway, so why lug them around. My place is too small anyway.

Other thing I love about them is that my stove is old. I mean apartment old. Somewhere from the early 80's I think. So the burner rings are always off kilter, crooked and wobbly. I can barely get my stainless steel pans to lay flat on those horrible things. But the cast iron pots are so heavy they push it down and even where they don't touch, it doesn't matter as much as the heat retention is so fantastic.

I think I am getting me a bamboo brush. That looks like it would work much better. I use some really touch scrub brushes, but they always wear out. Salt works too sometimes.

But like I said, I am not overly careful with them so they don't look as pristine than others I am sure. I don't care. . I can make eggs in the fry pan and they don't stick. Tiny bit of coconut oil and that is it. I have one teflon pan because hubby sometimes likes his eggs that way. For me, I like them better on the cast iron. I like the edges brown and the yolk runny. Works better with higher heat and the cast iron.

Now if I could just find a cast iron electric indoor/outdoor grill. I have been looking for years. I use the large on stand forman, but like any other non stick item I have ever bought, it always flakes. 
Same reason I can't deal with expensive pressure cookers anymore. They start peeling before the year is up, no matter how careful I am.

This is my favorite and most used of the 3 items I have. I want to get a 5 or 6 quart for batches of chili and such. But this 3 quart fryer is my most used. Anything from stew to soup to my egg,noodle, ham dish. Lentils, anything goes in this pot. 
I can't believe though that I only paid $18 for this in 2004 and now its $40


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/12/07/dining/07mini.html?_r=0
I like this article by Mark Bittman. I think he did the How to Cook Everything book and apps that were very good.

"AS cookware becomes more expensive and the kinds available become more varied, it's increasingly clear to me that most "new" pots and pans are about marketing. For most tasks, old-style cookware is best. So these days when I'm asked for a recommendation, I reply with an old-fashioned answer: cast iron."


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I just came across this today: Chain Mail Cast Iron Scrubber 

Seems crazy but the Amazon reviews are great and Cooks Illustrated loved it: http://www.cooksillustrated.com/equipment/results.asp?docid=36029
"Recommended CM Scrubber:
Scrubbing the charred bits out of a cast-iron skillet becomes a far less onerous task with this 4-inch square of chain mail, handmade of 16-gauge stainless steel. The linked steel rings required a bare minimum of elbow grease to lift off stuck-on bits of sausage-and the rings didn't damage the seasoning. The tool also performed flawlessly at cleanup after we fried bacon. Although the scrubber itself needed some scrubbing to get completely grit- and oil-free for next use, it dries quickly and doesn't rust. $19.98"

I may have to replace my bamboo scrubber with this....


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Chad Winters said:


> I just came across this today: Chain Mail Cast Iron Scrubber
> 
> Seems crazy but the Amazon reviews are great and Cooks Illustrated loved it: http://www.cooksillustrated.com/equipment/results.asp?docid=36029
> "Recommended CM Scrubber:
> ...


That's interesting. I usually read Cook's Illustrated's reviews, but somehow I missed this one. I'd think the scrubber could easily be washed in the dishwasher since it's 18/20 stainless steel.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I know, I like the idea of being able to sanitize it. Plus...Chain Mail!!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

OMG I have to have that.  

How in the world am I going to justify paying $20 for a scrubber. I am going to have to think of a story for hubby. Its from a chain mail from some long ago knight? 

I do need something different from what I have been using. My stiff plastic scrubber has a lip on one end I try to use to scrape off burned in food, but it doesn't really work so well.

Of course there are also these things from lodge


cheaper for 2. But they aren't chain mail, so.........


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Chad Winters said:


> So i've spent way too much time and money on the Rice Cooker and Tea Threads, etc.
> 
> But I haven't seen one on Cast Iron yet and I have almost totally switched my cooking to cast iron over the last 2 years. I think it cooks better, is way cheaper and lasts forever. Once you get used to it and get it well seasoned I think it is more non-stick and easier to clean than Teflon and doesn't scratch or have the toxicity concerns of non-stick cookware.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about sounding like a salesman, I do the same thing when talking about my cast iron pans. I love them! I wouldn't trade them for fancy chef-endorsed pans for anything. I've had my current pans for about ten years or so. I also think they work a lot better than any non-stick pans I've used.

I watch Chopped on the Foodnetwork all the time and I'm sure those are some expensive pans they have to use in the Chopped Kitchen. However, they seem to stick all the time! I feel so bad for the chefs trying to make something as simple as a fried egg, but it won't come out of the pan without getting stuck and breaking. I always want to tell them they should have used a cast iron pan.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> OMG I have to have that.
> 
> How in the world am I going to justify paying $20 for a scrubber. I am going to have to think of a story for hubby. Its from a chain mail from some long ago knight?
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat with the wife. In the long run $20 once vs replacing plastic scrubbers 2-3 times per year should pay off...



MaryMcDonald said:


> Don't worry about sounding like a salesman, I do the same thing when talking about my cast iron pans. I love them! I wouldn't trade them for fancy chef-endorsed pans for anything. I've had my current pans for about ten years or so. I also think they work a lot better than any non-stick pans I've used.
> 
> I watch Chopped on the Foodnetwork all the time and I'm sure those are some expensive pans they have to use in the Chopped Kitchen. However, they seem to stick all the time! I feel so bad for the chefs trying to make something as simple as a fried egg, but it won't come out of the pan without getting stuck and breaking. I always want to tell them they should have used a cast iron pan.


I know, its hard not to be excited about something that is classic, more effective, cheaper, more durable and healthier and its not a gimmick as seen on TV


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Chad Winters said:


> I didn't know that about Cracker Barrel, will have to check that out and see how they compare to Amazon.
> 
> This is a great accessory to prevent hand burns:
> 
> ...


I have one of those, but rarely use it on my cast iron pans. They are so heavy, I don't usually need to hold the handle, and I don't normally have to pick them up when they are hot. However, I have 2qt sauce pan by Emeril Lagasse I bought like new at a garage sale. Holy cow, does that handle get hot! My other sauce pans have heavy plastic handles and stay fairly cool, so I wasn't thinking and grabbed the Lagasse pan handle and burned my palm pretty good.


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

"I know, its hard not to be excited about something that is classic, more effective, cheaper, more durable and healthier and its not a gimmick as seen on TV"

Exactly.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Atunah said:


> OMG I have to have that.
> 
> How in the world am I going to justify paying $20 for a scrubber. I am going to have to think of a story for hubby. Its from a chain mail from some long ago knight?
> 
> I do need something different from what I have been using. My stiff plastic scrubber has a lip on one end I try to use to scrape off burned in food, but it doesn't really work so well.


I use a butter knife.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

MaryMcDonald said:


> I use a butter knife.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Chad Winters said:


> I know, I like the idea of being able to sanitize it. Plus...Chain Mail!!


That's what I'm thinking. I could imagine that it once belonged to King Arthur or Lancelot......


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> I just came across this today: Chain Mail Cast Iron Scrubber
> 
> Seems crazy but the Amazon reviews are great and Cooks Illustrated loved it: http://www.cooksillustrated.com/equipment/results.asp?docid=36029


SOO getting this! It's in my cart now.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am going to let you guys try out the chainmail first.  . Let us know. 

I did get some more handles. I have had the same 2 lodge handles for 10 years and they are all the way frayed through by now. So I need to replace them. 
I also want to get the 5 quart dutch oven. I have the 3 quart fryer with lid and its great for most stuff I make, but its not quite large enough to make roasts and chili and pulled pork and such with. I have a slow cooker, but it gets so incredibly hot it scares me. Its not as good as my old small crockpot was. On this one low is boiling. I guess the newer ones have to be hotter for safety reasons. 

I want to make a german Sauerbraten one of these days and I'll need the 5 quart for that. And for szegerdiner goulash.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

i got the enameled dutch oven since i was afraid chili would take off the seasoning

I bought my mom the grill pan and chain mail (hah!) for her birthday. She has the deep fryer pan and loves it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I make everything in my cast iron, bolognese sauce, small batches of chili, lots of stuff that has acid from tomatoes and such. I never had any issues with the seasoning. I just clean right away and then do a nice coating of oil and let that sit on the burner for a while. 

After hours of simmering, you might see a ring where the liquid level is, but its gone once I do my oiling.


----------



## JRWoodward (Apr 26, 2011)

Do you do white rice and pasta? They turn slightly gray in my cast iron. Is it my seasoning?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have seen rice go gray a bit before. I always figured its somehow reacting to the iron? Not sure. 
But I usually put other stuff in it with it. Like make spicy rice and lentils and such. 

I don't boil noodles in it, but I make dishes that I add cooked noodles in it to fry. Haven't noticed it then.


----------



## JRWoodward (Apr 26, 2011)

Cooked noodles don't turn color, true, but in my experience, uncooked pasta turns gray.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I have lots of cast iron cookware, including several pieces that belonged to my great grandmother.  Unfortunately, a year or so ago DH found out he carries the gene for hemochromatosis. He's had some funky blood work because of it, so the doc recommended that he start watching his iron intake, and the advice included not cooking in cast iron. Sigh.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Pawz4me said:


> I have lots of cast iron cookware, including several pieces that belonged to my great grandmother. Unfortunately, a year or so ago DH found out he carries the gene for hemochromatosis. He's had some funky blood work because of it, so the doc recommended that he start watching his iron intake, and the advice included not cooking in cast iron. Sigh.


That would be tough. The extra iron is good for the average person, but if you have a genetic predisposition to iron overload!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Pawz4me said:


> I have lots of cast iron cookware, including several pieces that belonged to my great grandmother. Unfortunately, a year or so ago DH found out he carries the gene for hemochromatosis. He's had some funky blood work because of it, so the doc recommended that he start watching his iron intake, and the advice included not cooking in cast iron. Sigh.


Yeah, that can be a worry. All but my dh has something called hereditary spherocytosis, which basically just means the red blood cells are spherical instead of disc shaped. It means they get destroyed much earlier than a normal red blood cell. You would think increased iron would help, but actually, because all the iron that was in the red blood cell then gets stored after the destruction, there can be a build up. I remember the hematologist telling me not to give my kids vitamins with iron. He didn't say anything about cast iron pans though, but I'm not sure we mentioned it.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

I have an iron wok I got for my birthday about ten years ago and LOVE it.  I have no idea how I survived without it.  Thank you for that chain metal scrubber suggestion!  In my shopping cart right now!


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

So happy to see this thread. We've been huge fans of cast iron forever - especially when camping. Now we have a crummy electric cook top but still use the cast iron.

Have to say - I hate Lodge brand. Their finish is rough and so hard to maintain. My preference is to find old pans at antique and flee markets. MUCH cheaper and seasoned. 

The pot handle covers look pretty awesome, may have to get a couple of those. As far as cleaning goes we just do a quick wipe after it's cooled off then put away.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

MaryMcDonald said:


> Yeah, that can be a worry. All but my dh has something called hereditary spherocytosis, which basically just means the red blood cells are spherical instead of disc shaped. It means they get destroyed much earlier than a normal red blood cell. You would think increased iron would help, but actually, because all the iron that was in the red blood cell then gets stored after the destruction, there can be a build up. I remember the hematologist telling me not to give my kids vitamins with iron. He didn't say anything about cast iron pans though, but I'm not sure we mentioned it.


Since we're talking about blood... We cook with an iron skillet because our whole family is made up of distance runners. Due to the mileage we all put in, our iron levels tend to run low if we don't supplement and get our fill of iron-rich foods. Every time the kids have their sports physicals, they also have tests run for hemoglobin (iron-transporting protein) and serum ferritin (stored iron) levels.

My son in particular is protein prone to low iron levels. He has a wheat allergy and has issues absorbing nutrients.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I re-seasoned a fairly new cast iron skillet, and made the mistake of leaving a bit too much oil in the skillet when I put it in the oven. (The excess oil wasn't apparent until the pan sat upright in the oven for an hour. I know. I could have inverted it over some aluminum foil, but I have a 6-month old wonderful induction range/convection oven, and I didn't want any oil to drip on my new racks. I thought I had the excess oil out of the pan, so didn't figure leaving the pan upright would hurt.) Anyway, the pan now has some stickiness around its outer edges, maybe 1/2-1 inch in. Have any of you had success removing stickiness? I'm thinking maybe I should heat the pan, pour in some salt, and scrub away. I've Googled and YouTubed, and have found a few suggestions, but I decided that I trust you all much more than those people.   Thanks in advance!

Cindy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I would think you could just cook with it like normal and it would cook off, just like when you put extra oil in while cooking
or heat it up good and scrub with salt and hot water


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Chad Winters said:


> I would think you could just cook with it like normal and it would cook off, just like when you put extra oil in while cooking
> or heat it up good and scrub with salt and hot water


That might work. I just checked the pan, and it's not very sticky. Maybe if I heat it pretty well, I could put a tablespoon or so of oil back in it, and then I could wipe it very well with paper towels.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

You can also put it back in the oven to burn in or off that extra. You don't wan't too much of that build up over time though. I had that happen a while back and it started to give me uneven coating on the inside bottom. I too used way to much oil. Now I just put a very very thin coating with a clean new rag I use only for that. I wipe until its basically almost gone from the pan and then bake it. Then again. There should be nothing dripping, you put on too much if it does. 

Rather do 2 or 3 very thin coats, then one thick one. I learned that lesson.  

I actually have one old fry pan I can't use anymore. The coating literally came off in chunks, so the inside looks like the moon surface. I am keeping it as it can be fixed, just not at my place. It can be put in a self cleaning oven and then it takes off everything and you start from scratch. That is what that pan needs. But I don't have a self cleaning oven and 500 is not hot enough for it. I can't do it in the apartment as the smoke is just too much here anyway. 

So I am holding on to it until I find a campfire somewhere, or maybe my dream to one day live in a house with an oven that isn't 30 years old will come true.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Atunah said:


> You can also put it back in the oven to burn in or off that extra. You don't wan't too much of that build up over time though. I had that happen a while back and it started to give me uneven coating on the inside bottom. I too used way to much oil. Now I just put a very very thin coating with a clean new rag I use only for that. I wipe until its basically almost gone from the pan and then bake it. Then again. There should be nothing dripping, you put on too much if it does.
> 
> Rather do 2 or 3 very thin coats, then one thick one. I learned that lesson.
> 
> ...


We live on a farm, and often have a burn pile going. I'd put my pan in the fire if it weren't new, and if the sticky residue were worse. I also have a self-cleaning oven, but it's just a few months old, and I haven't used that feature yet. (I always clean up after myself when I bake, so the oven isn't dirty yet.) My oven manual says that I can leave the racks in when cleaning, so I'm sure I could put my pan in there. I think I'll give it a scrub with some hot water and salt to see if I can remove the slight stickiness, although I may decide to just heat the pan, put a bit more oil in, and then rub the heck out of it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, there is no need to do that with a new pan. Mine is just really bad.  . It also didn't help that someone in the house tried to pry off some chunks with a tool.   

Its really a last resort kind of thing to burn everything off. It also takes the factory coating off that Lodge puts on. 

I think you will be fine just rubbing off the gummy part. 

I am going to get me some soybean oil, just for oiling the cast iron. I am using canola right now, but I read that soybean is even a bit better. That is what Lodge uses for their factory seasoning.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm in awe of you guys - you must be strong!
I have a cast iron frying pan and it's so heavy I have to use two hands to lift it. I could never lift the weight of a saucepan plus contents and then angle it to drain water into the sink.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have really bad hands and wrists. Combination of carpel tunnel and other issues. I always have to use 2 hands with my cast iron. I keep it sitting stacked on my back burner at all times. I also stick with pans that aren't that big. My frying pan is the 10 inch, the 12 inch would be too heavy already. I have a 3 quart pot that is just right for 2 people and stew and such. And I have a 10 inch flat pan for corn torillas. That is the lightest. 

I am wanting a 5 quart for large batches of stew and beans. I would never go larger though. 

I basically set them in the sink with 2 hands to clean. My sink is smaller than the pans, so its tilted. Then I just clean it like that. I put in back on the stove to dry it out and then rub the oil all over it. I only have to move it when I clean it really. 
What I like is that when I don't have the best control in my hands to stir stuff, the pans are heavy enough to not move. I managed to slide off a non stick pan once and it crashed. My hands got jerky. Slid right off. 

But yes, I do feel the weight and I only cook for 2, so I can stick with the smaller pots. There is a 7 quart Lodge dutch oven and I would never be able to lift that one.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Make sure you buy one with the little "helper" handle on the opposite side of the regular handle for 2 hand use


----------



## JRWoodward (Apr 26, 2011)

Atunah said:


> You can also put it back in the oven to burn in or off that extra. You don't wan't too much of that build up over time though.


I always season a pot in the oven.

You know what I like? Those little cornstalk-shaped muffin-pan thingies for making cornbread. They crisp up perfect. Does anyone else use them?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have looked at those corn shaped Lodge pans. But I never made cornbread in my life, I don't even recall if I ever ate it. But I have started to use more corn lately, making corn tortillas instead of flour and chapatis. I might have to try it if I find a recipe.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

JRWoodward said:


> I always season a pot in the oven.
> 
> You know what I like? Those little cornstalk-shaped muffin-pan thingies for making cornbread. They crisp up perfect. Does anyone else use them?


I always thought they seemed to corny


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have a set of the cast iron cornbread pans that I inherited from my mom. They may need some serious cleaning, but I need to remember to dig them out and get them ready for use when the cornbread season arrives.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Got a simple cornbread recipe?


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Unless you just want the cute little shapes, the best way to make cornbread is in a cast iron skillet.  Put some oil in the skillet and place in the oven until good and hot.  Then pour in your cornbread batter and bake.  Yum!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Looking for cornbread recipes online is really kind of, um interesting. There seems to be a battle of the yankees and the southern versions and then more battles between the southern. Didn't really see one that is very easy though. Many use buttermilk and that is just not something I ever have in the house. And many use sugar and I don't really want to put that much sugar in my stuff. Sounds more like cake then. 
I seen recipes where they put cans of creamed corn in it, um   yikes. 
I wouldn't even know what it is suppose to taste like


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

also make sure when you're seasoning a pan to put it in upside down.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Looking for cornbread recipes online is really kind of, um interesting. There seems to be a battle of the yankees and the southern versions and then more battles between the southern. Didn't really see one that is very easy though. Many use buttermilk and that is just not something I ever have in the house. And many use sugar and I don't really want to put that much sugar in my stuff. Sounds more like cake then.
> I seen recipes where they put cans of creamed corn in it, um  yikes.
> I wouldn't even know what it is suppose to taste like


We like Kathleen Daelemans healthy cornbread recipe that I just found at this address. (I have her cookbook.) http://tinyurl.com/kvwdpa5. It uses only 2 T. sugar and no buttermilk. If you need utter milk but don't have it, you can always put a tablespoon of vinegar or lemon juice in a 1-cup measuring cup, and fill the cup up to the 1 c. line. (For different amounts just adjust the ratio.) I like buttermilk and use it in several things, so I usually have dry buttermilk or a carton of buttermilk on hand.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> We like Kathleen Daelemans healthy cornbread recipe that I just found at this address. (I have her cookbook.) http://tinyurl.com/kvwdpa5. It uses only 2 T. sugar and no buttermilk. If you need utter milk but don't have it, you can always put a tablespoon of vinegar or lemon juice in a 1-cup measuring cup, and fill the cup up to the 1 c. line. (For different amounts just adjust the ratio.) I like buttermilk and use it in several things, so I usually have dry buttermilk or a carton of buttermilk on hand.


Thanks for the tip on dry buttermilk, I can handle that. That way its not a waste since I can make as much as I need. I have dried milk, never thought about dried buttermilk. I can handle the 2 TB of sugar, some of the recipes I saw used like 1/2 cup. That just seemed way sweet.

I'll check out the recipe.

eta: I can't get that link to work. Google just tells me oops


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Bought this to organize my pans. Zip tied the bottom to the little bars of the shelf in my pantry. Seems to work well and much less clutter (the spousy thing is happy)

Now we'll see if it can stand up to cast iron!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Thanks for the tip on dry buttermilk, I can handle that. That way its not a waste since I can make as much as I need. I have dried milk, never thought about dried buttermilk. I can handle the 2 TB of sugar, some of the recipes I saw used like 1/2 cup. That just seemed way sweet.
> 
> I'll check out the recipe.
> 
> eta: I can't get that link to work. Google just tells me oops


As soon as I get home, I'll give you the recipe. Sorry about the URL not working.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I have the Wolf Gang Puck set of cast iron  cookware.  Easy to use, came preseasoned and easy to clean.  I bought it from HSN but I think you can get it at Macys.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Kindleboards is the only place that you can have a conversation about almost anything.  I am so amazed to find this thread because I just spent about a week deciding what pan I was going to buy, and I had decided to purchase the Lodge pan.  I was looking because I wanted to cook bacon differently, in a way that was appetizing, in my search, I found the Lodge pan.

I was finally convinced when many people said that after using it to cook steak, you no longer have to go out to a steak house for dinner.  You'll always want to eat in.  Well that convinced me.  So I placed the order, and am waiting for my pan now.

I just can't believe that there is a thread about it!  Amazing.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Here's the recipe that my daughters and I like to fix. It's not the richest or most decadent cornbread that you can make, but it's good and is healthy. It satisfies our hunger for cornbread. (We also love to make the Todd Wilbur clone recipe of Chi Chi's Corn Cake.

Ingredients
1 cup flour
1 cup yellow cornmeal
3 tablespoons sugar
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon coarse grained salt
1 cup skim milk
1/4 cup canola or vegetable oil
1 large egg or 2 large egg whites, lightly beaten
Directions
Heat oven to 400 degrees F. Spray a 9-inch square baking pan with non-stick cooking spray.

Combine flour, cornmeal, sugar, baking powder, and salt in a large bowl. Set aside.

In a separate smaller bowl, whisk together milk, oil and egg or egg whites. Pour the wet ingredients over the dry and, using a fork, stir until just combined. Do not overmix. Spread batter evenly in pan and bake 20 to 25 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean. Cut into squares or triangles and serve immediately.

Cindy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks so much Cindy. Going to print it out. Might try this weekend.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

What's your favorite thing to have with cornbread? Mine is chili... unfortunately it's WAY too hot here in Texas to even begin thinking about chili. It's a fall / football season food.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Lee44 said:


> Kindleboards is the only place that you can have a conversation about almost anything. I am so amazed to find this thread because I just spent about a week deciding what pan I was going to buy, and I had decided to purchase the Lodge pan. I was looking because I wanted to cook bacon differently, in a way that was appetizing, in my search, I found the Lodge pan.
> 
> I was finally convinced when many people said that after using it to cook steak, you no longer have to go out to a steak house for dinner. You'll always want to eat in. Well that convinced me. So I placed the order, and am waiting for my pan now.
> 
> I just can't believe that there is a thread about it! Amazing.


Which pan did you get?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

cork_dork_mom said:


> What's your favorite thing to have with cornbread? Mine is chili... unfortunately it's WAY too hot here in Texas to even begin thinking about chili. It's a fall / football season food.


Yep, required with chili. My favorite thing to have with cornbread is soup beans w/ham. Cornbread always tastes better made in cast iron.

I disagree that the only reason to use the corn-shaped pans is to have a cute shape. Every piece has crispy edges all around when you use the shaped pan - a definite plus!


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Chad Winters said:


> Which pan did you get?


I ordered this one, it would take you years to read through all the wonderful accolades listed on the Amazon sales page!!!! Particularly on the subject of tasty, amazing steak. There were just a few listed on bacon, but it was the best that I could find on that subject.

Lodge Logic 10-1/2" Cast Iron Square Grill Pan

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #92 in Kitchen & Dining (See Top 100 in Kitchen & Dining) 
#1 in Kitchen & Dining > Cookware > Grill Pans 
#2 in Kitchen & Dining > Cookware > All Pans


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I just recently bought that one to add to my skillet and it works great for indoor grilling. Great for when I don't want to light charcoal!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have the cast iron grill pan, too, but I just looked, and it's not where I usually keep it! Looks like someone has put it up somewhere unusual. (I think they do this now and then so I will complain, and then they can avoid helping me out dishes away for fear of doing it wrong. I don't know when it will occur to them that I'm not buying that. Of course, now I can't complain about not being able to find it. Guess I'll have to come up with a creative way to ask if anyone has seen it.)


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

I can't wait to begin indoor grilling, I'm so excited.  Have you cooked bacon on it yet?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I just used the chain mail (love saying that!) and it worked great on the grill pan. Haven't tried it on the skillet yet


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Lee44 said:


> I can't wait to begin indoor grilling, I'm so excited. Have you cooked bacon on it yet?


I usually cook bacon in my cast iron skillet. The grill pan sounds like a great pan to use, though. I'd be able to cook and season it at the same time (once I find the pan).


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

This is a great, inexpensive yet "fancy" recipe I like in my cast iron skillet

http://www.treehugger.com/green-food/barton-seavers-pink-salmon-cakes-with-dill-and-mustard.html
The cakes are inexpensive and easy to put together. Add a side dish, and you have dinner for four.

Two 7- to 8-ounce cans pink salmon 
Salt 
2 tablespoons mayonnaise 
2 teaspoons whole-grain mustard 
Pinch of ground mace 
1/4 cup panko (Japanese-style bread crumbs) or fine dried bread crumbs 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh dill 
2 tablespoons butter 
Lemon wedges

Preheat the oven to 400 degrees.

Drain the salmon. Flake the fish into a bowl, being careful to remove any small bones or skin that may be mixed in. Season with salt and add the mayonnaise, mustard, mace, bread crumbs, and dill. Mix gently with your fingers until it is well combined. Form into four even patties about 1 inch thick and allow to sit for about 5 minutes to allow the bread crumbs to absorb the flavor.

In a large sauté pan over medium-high heat, heat the butter until foaming. Add the salmon cakes and cook until they begin to turn golden on the edges, about 5 minutes. Don't touch them while they're browning. Once the edges have browned, transfer the pan to the oven and bake for 5 minutes to heat through. Flip the cakes onto plates and serve with lemon wedges.

Serves 4


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Camp Chef True Seasoned Aebleskiver Cast Iron Pan

My newest purchase ( I have a problem!)
My wife loves pancakes but I'm so-so but the Danish version of "puff pancakes" look great and can be filled with stuff like Nutella!

This is one was much cheaper than Lodge's


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Chad Winters said:


> Camp Chef True Seasoned Aebleskiver Cast Iron Pan
> 
> My newest purchase ( I have a problem!)


I recently read an article about Cast Iron Panitis. It's a little known ailment. I think you might have it!!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> Camp Chef True Seasoned Aebleskiver Cast Iron Pan
> 
> My newest purchase ( I have a problem!)
> My wife loves pancakes but I'm so-so but the Danish version of "puff pancakes" look great and can be filled with stuff like Nutella!
> ...


Now why did you have to go and post this pan. I mean really. That is like dangling a glass of water in front of someone lost in the desert. 

Anyone have a simple batter recipe for those thingies? I wonder if I can use my german pancake recipe for those.

Sigh.

Oh, I forgot to post that I went and got some soybean oil and seasoned my brand new lodge 10 inch fry pan with it. I really like this oil for coating the pans. I also did my older deep chicken fryer and put them both in the oven for an hour at 350-400. I give a range as my oven is so old, it varies. 
I won't use the soybean oil for anything but the coating. After I did the seasoning I made over easy eggs and they just slid around. Heck, I managed to get them stuck on the so called non stick pan, but no sticking on my lodge. Come right up. Even after a quick flip on the yellow side down.

Now I want some of those danish balls. Pouts.


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

Oooh, I'm glad to find this thread. My husband recently hauled a cast iron skillet from California to Thailand in his backpack, just for me! After five years in Asia I'm finally able to get back to cast iron cooking! Now to go back and read the whole thread...


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Has anyone purchased the Orgreenic frying pan, does it really work?  Eggs are not supposed to stick.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah, I've been wondering about them also. They're a ceramic based non-stick surface, so should be more durable than a Teflon or similar coating.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

The one's I've seen seem really light, which doesn't usually equate to a good skillet, in the durable and heat distribution categories


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

I wasn't happy with the one I had.  If you didn't use a cooking spray, things stuck.  The weight (or lack of) was also a negative.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Although I would definitely use it before Teflon


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a Griswold #8 matching lid and pan that I would not trade for the world!!!


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

I got a really sweet little three-legged pot today at an antique store.  I am cleaning and seasoning or re-seasoning as we speak.  My guess is that it sat in somebody's barn for decades. 

My boyfriend is wary about what nasty things may have ever been in that pot.  lol

It's clean as a whistle and awaiting use.  I told him he doesn't need to eat what I cook in it.  (He will )

The lid is marked RB 2778


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

CatherineM said:


> I got a really sweet little three-legged pot today at an antique store. I am cleaning and seasoning or re-seasoning as we speak. My guess is that it sat in somebody's barn for decades.
> 
> My boyfriend is wary about what nasty things may have ever been in that pot. lol
> 
> ...


I forgot. I also got a March 1967 Better Homes and Garden for a dollar fifty.


----------



## S.R. Booth (Oct 6, 2013)

Chad Winters said:


> Camp Chef True Seasoned Aebleskiver Cast Iron Pan
> 
> My newest purchase ( I have a problem!)
> My wife loves pancakes but I'm so-so but the Danish version of "puff pancakes" look great and can be filled with stuff like Nutella!
> ...


I love this! I have only used my cast iron skillet for things like perfectly seared steak and crunchy cornbread. I've never thought to use it for something like this. I will have to look for a recipe for puff pancakes!


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

I've been thinking about making a potato galette. Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I have no idea what that is! Now I need to know 

I just bought this to feed the addiction:

I like the idea of making small batches of bread, otherwise it just goes bad


----------



## HarryK (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't have anything to add to the thread other than to say I love ribeye steaks done on a cast iron skillet!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I'd love to bake bread in a cast iron pan.  Wish I had a good sour dough starter!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

skyblue said:


> I'd love to bake bread in a cast iron pan. Wish I had a good sour dough starter!


My sourdough starter came from King Arthur Flour and has been going for years, which reminds I need to feed it!

I have a 6 cup cast iron muffin pan. It makes the best muffins. I divide the batter between the cast iron and a regular 12 cup muffin pan....a world of difference when baked side by side.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> My sourdough starter came from King Arthur Flour and has been going for years, which reminds I need to feed it!
> 
> I have a 6 cup cast iron muffin pan. It makes the best muffins. I divide the batter between the cast iron and a regular 12 cup muffin pan....a world of difference when baked side by side.


I keep thinking about ordering the starter from KAF, but then I wonder what I would do with it it I had a chance to be gone for several days. I'd hate to neglect it and have it die. (I love the fact that the KAF starter has been around for so many years.)


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have had very good success freezing liquid starters. What I done was spread it out on like wrap or parchment, let it dry and then break into pieces and put in a freezer zip bag. I also freeze my regular yeast. It always comes back alive for me.  

I do this because sometimes my starters die. I get busy, I get distracted, I forget to feed, etc. I have starter in my freezer for years and it still seems to come back once mixed back in the warm water.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks, *Jane* and *Atunah*!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I have had very good success freezing liquid starters. What I done was spread it out on like wrap or parchment, let it dry and then break into pieces and put in a freezer zip bag. I also freeze my regular yeast. It always comes back alive for me.
> 
> I do this because sometimes my starters die. I get busy, I get distracted, I forget to feed, etc. I have starter in my freezer for years and it still seems to come back once mixed back in the warm water.


That's good to know. I know I could make my own starter, but there's something really wonderful about having starter that's (to quote KAF's catalog) "descended from a starter that's been nurtured here in New England since the late 1700s."


----------

